# How often does a healthy rat sneeze?



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I ask this because Higgins had a sneezing fit last night. He sneezed probably 10 times in 3 minutes or so, then stopped. He hasn't sneezed since. And he wasn't really a sneezer before that.
I can't speak for when I am asleep, but when I am awake, I hear at least one of the kids sneeze once a day. It's like they take turns. I have kept an eye on them, and everything else seems normal. They aren't lethargic, they don't have anymore porphyrin than usual (kajri is the only one who seems to get it), they are eating VERY well, drinking fine, etc. It's not usually the same one sneezing every day. Sometimes one will sneeze twice and be done. 
I do have other animals that like to flock to my room. Could it maybe be some dust that is making them sneeze? I try to dust daily, but I have a dog that sheds a LOT, and a cat that does aswell, so there is no end to the dust and pet hair... yuck XD


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

i have 3 boys, 4 months old, and the one of them who always sneezes is also the one who is in the best health, is the most out going and the most friendly, but i read somewhere that it's because they have such sensitive noses that they sneeze alot, maybe a new perfume/scent or maybe it was just a random sneezing fit - we've all had them where we sneeze 10 times then need one last one but it never comes..

hope they're ok though!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Our girls sneeze every once in awhile, but they're eating fine, there's no out-of-the-norm discharge, eyes are bright, they're active, and when I do the "telephone" listen, their lungs are clear so I don't worry. A sneezing fit could be caused by something different in the air that they're just not used to. Could just be a case of "clearing out the cobwebs". 

I'm not a ratty expert, though.. this is just my opinion.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

sounds like your boy inhaled an irritant and sneezed it out.  Some rats sneeze more than others and it is normal for them. A sneezing fit doesn't necessarily mean illness, just means they need to sneeze something out of their nose


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats good to hear, thank you! I would feel horrible if he had a respiratory infection and I didn't catch it soon enough. I held him up and did the telephone thing, lol. Sounded fine.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

My girls sneeze probably as often as I do. Sometimes a couple times a day, some days not at all. We bought a stethoscope and listen to the insides on a regular basis. Everything thuds and swooshes and sounds perfect. They've never had porphyrin build up and they're active and happy. Their sneezes never sound wet or anything.

I have seen them sneeze several times while cleaning their faces. Their noses are sensitive and I think sometimes touching/tickling could be cause of a sneeze. Also a while back I had a plug in air freshener set to low in my bathroom (which is in my room) and I noticed they were sneezing more frequently. I unplugged it and the sneezing reduced. 

It's always good to be aware of sneezing and signs for URIs but you shouldn't worry about every sneeze you hear. You can try to pin point things that could be the cause such as dust, pet dander, perfumes, etc.
Bedding can have dust and could cause sneezing after changing. Even laundry soap could possibly bother them.


----------

